# i want my garage to look like this!



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

but i can't wrap my mind around how they got the shelving in there! are the shelves adjustable, are they screwed on with pocket holes, did they use a dowel type setup, what in the world did they do to get the shelves so thin and perfect and seamless. the countertops i will use butcher block and it'd be mainly for gun cleaning, lure fixing, reel breaking.

any ideas?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

See if Trodery saved a pix of HIS garage....in it's prime.... It compared very favorably


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

That's friggin awesome


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Man Cave +


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Garage...heck I want my house to look like that. LOL...now that is clean!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like permanent shelves dedicated to each item to be stored. If so, they probably built the carcasses, installed the face frames and routed the edges. Looks very well done.

My workshop cabinets are not nearly as nice ...mostly adjustable shelving.
http://http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=502469


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> See if Trodery saved a pix of HIS garage....in it's prime.... It compared very favorably


Not even close, only thing that one above is missin is the brass pole in the corner!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> See if Trodery saved a pix of HIS garage....in it's prime.... It compared very favorably





CORNHUSKER said:


> Not even close, only thing that one above is missin is the brass pole in the corner!!


LOL, the only thing my old garage and this one have in common is the cleanliness!

On the other hand, this garage pictured above must belong to a woman... it has a washer and dryer in it!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

trodery said:


> LOL, the only thing my old garage and this one have in common is the cleanliness!
> 
> On the other hand, this garage pictured above must belong to a woman... it has a washer and dryer in it!


lol! i have a laundry room in the house, no need to clutter my third car dedicated man area with that junk!

that's gotta be 8/8 wood, i'd like to do it out of mesquite but i'd be broke in a heart beat... i'm sure everything was biscuit jointed and pocket screwed. looks like a fun project! I'll be putting bead board on the wall too. this is a dream and a nightmare project i'm sure :cheers:


----------

